# Hol a Hanna / Hol van Hanna



## arlett

Sziasztok, még nem nagyon találtam személyneves-névelős kérdést, de ez régóta foglalkoztat.
Nektek mennyire természetes a névelő a személynevek előtt, s főleg a HOL kérdés kapcsán? Sokaktól hallottam, hogy pesti szokás a névelő használata a személyneveknél, ti mit gondoltok? Bevallom, én is szoktam pestiként használni, de igyekszem nem túlzásba vinni...
Speciel a Hol a... kérdés érdekelne, mert a környezetemben szinte kizárólag csak a _Hol a Hanna _verziót lehet hallani, a _Hol van Hanna_ valahogy már furcsán is hangzik. Nektek mi az álláspontotok a személynév + névelő kapcsolatról, szoktátok-e használni?


----------



## Zsanna

Szia arlett!

A szabály az, hogy személynevek előtt nem használunk határozott névelőt, de gyakorlatilag szerintem a jelenség mindig létezett ilyen-olyan formában.

Úgy gondolom, hogy régebben nem használták olyan gyakran, mint most. Annak ellenére, hogy a "pesties" jelzőt én is ismerem a jelenségre, szerintem azért él ez máshol is. Persze logikus, hogy Pesten több "a" típusú személy létezik már eleve (a hírességek, akikből csak egy van, akik emlegetése is kiemel minket a szürke hétköznapokból...).
Viszont egy családban ahol mindenki tudja, hogy ki (pl. épp) Hanna, ott ugyanúgy használhatják és használják is.

Nekem a "Hol van Hanna?" egy normál magyar kérdőmondat, ami nem hangzik furcsán, de valószínűleg épp azért, mert "pontos", valószínűleg ma már emelkedettebb stílusú beszédben vagy írásban előbb találnánk meg, mint normál élő beszédben. (Mivel nagyon kevesen beszélnek már "pontosan és szépen" a hétköznapokban, a nyelv is változik stb.)


----------



## francisgranada

arlett said:


> ... _Hol van Hanna_ valahogy már furcsán is hangzik ...


Nekem nem. Én a "hol a" kifejezést inkább akkor használom, ha pl. valakit várok és már itt kéne lennie; valami nincs ott, ahol elvárnám; stb ... Például "hol a pénztárcám"? De, mondjuk, turistanként Pesten nem igen kérdezném azt, hogy "Hol a Lánchíd"? (ha csak nem tűnt volna el a megszokott helyéről ...). Persze, ez nem szabály, de valahogy így érzem. 





> Nektek mi az álláspontotok a személynév + névelő kapcsolatról, szoktátok-e használni?


Én néha használom, de biztos nem általánosan. Inkább akkor, ha utalok valakire, aki valamilyen kontextushoz kapcsolódik. Például a barátom akar venni tévét, de nem tud választani. Tudom, hogy van egy Pista nevű kollégája, akivel szokott konzultálni ilyen esetekben, tehát megkérdezem "És *a* Pista melyiket javasolja?"

UI. Nekem a "Hol a Hanna?" talán inkább olyan helyzetet sugall, amikor türmetlenül várom Hannát, aki csak nem jön ... (fokozottabb változata: "Hol a fenébe' van ez a Hanna?" )


----------



## AndrasBP

Egyetértek Zsannával, szerintem a pesti beszédben általánosan használt a névelő, csak emelkedettebb stílusban nem, mert a preskriptív grammatika szerint helytelen. Márpedig én szinte mindig használom. Bár jobban meggondolva mégsem, főleg ha az illető jelen van (ez nem szabályszerű, csak tapogatózom.) "Én nem tudom, (a) Péter tudja." 
Állítólag Kelet-Magyarországon, pl. Debrecenben nem használatos a névelő az elő beszédben sem. Valakinek ez feltűnt már? Én nem tudom, főleg dunántúliakat ismerek.


----------



## Encolpius

I agree with Andras, I just said those sentences aloud using names from my family and, I can say what I feel, the sentence without the definite article sounds (very very bizarre) if I wouldn't be a native but a foreigner of a language without definite article. I think I would never say it at home.  I can imagine a Slavic and Austrian influence of natives speakers according to the region.  Is the sentence with the definite article a Germanism?


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> I agree with Andras, I just said those sentences aloud using names from my family and, I can say what I feel, the sentence without the definite article sounds (very very bizarre) if I wouldn't be a native but a foreigner of a language without definite article...


Interesting ... For you "Hol van Hanna?", "Rég nem láttam Pétert", etc.  sound really _very bizarre_?  





> I can imagine a Slavic and Austrian influence of natives speakers according to the region.


Slavic influence in what sense ?... 





> Is the sentence with the definite article a Germanism?


I don't think so. This phenomenon appears independently in many other languages as well, e.g. Catalan, some Italian dialects, some Spanish-speaking regions, etc ...


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> Interesting ... For you "Hol van Hanna?", "Rég nem láttam Pétert", etc.  sound really _very bizarre_? ...  Slavic influence in what sense ?... I don't think so. This phenomenon appears independently in many other languages as well, e.g. Catalan, some Italian dialects, some Spanish-speaking regions, etc ...



I find Hol van Hanna? bizarre. Rég nem láttam Pétert is absolutely OK with me.
Slavic languages (people) spoken once in Hungarian Kingdom had no definite article. They could have spoken like that and we took it over.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> I find Hol van Hanna? bizarre. Rég nem láttam Pétert is absolutely OK with me. Slavic languages (people) spoken once in Hungarian Kingdom had no definite article. They could have spoken like that and we took it over.


No. Historically the definite article was - in general - much less used then today in Hungarian some centuries ago , i.e. the "overusage" of the articles is rather a recent phenomenon.


----------



## Encolpius

Sounds really interesting.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> Sounds really interesting.


In case of a theoretical Slavic influence I should expect rather a gradual loss of the definite  article_ in general_, but not it's usage with proper names (where the article is _de facto_ not needed). 

P.S. Do not overestimate the influence of the Slavic and German language on Hungarian


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> ...usage with proper names (where the article is _de facto_ not needed).



Tell it to the Portuguese.


----------



## KennyHun

Is there a reason you switched to English? I'll write the rest of the post in Hungarian if that's okay with you, but feel free to tell me to switch back at any time. (You might have done so out of courtesy to learners who might not be advanced enough to read these discussions in Hungarian? I'm unsure.)

Csak annyit akartam hozzátenni, hogy a névelő használata ilyen esetben koránt sem pesties. Én bajai vagyok, az jó 200 kilométer innen, és mindig is inkább használtam a határozott névelőt a személynevek előtt (persze valószínűleg nem kizárólagosan, de a mérleg nyelve inkább abba az irányba billen).


----------



## Encolpius

KennyHun said:


> (You might have done so out of courtesy for learners who might not be advanced enough to read these discussions in Hungarian?) .


----------



## KennyHun

Oh okay then, for their sake, here is what I wrote in Hungarian (well, more or less):

I just wanted to add that using the (definite) article in such cases is in no way restricted to Budapest. I'm originally from Baja (Southern Hungary), which is a good 200 km (125 miles-ish) from here (Budapest) and I've always used the definite article in front of people's names (most likely not exclusively, but the weight is probably on that side; ie. the use of the definite article wins out in my personal usage)


----------



## arlett

Köszönöm a válaszokat, akkor ezek szerint nem csak Pesten dívik a névelőhasználat.


----------



## Zsanna

*Moderátori megjegyzés:
Kérek mindenkit, hogy ne váltogassuk a hozzászólások nyelvét egy témán belül, főleg ha semmi nem indokolja (mint fentebb), pl. amikor minden beszélgetésben résztvevő személy magyar és az angol nem része a kérdésnek. (Az első hozzászólás nyelve a mérvadó.) Mivel a fórum "tisztán tartásához" ez is hozzátartozik, a jövőben ki fogom törölni az ilyen bejegyzéseket, amennyiben ti magatokat nem korrigáljátok időben v. nem jelzitek nekem, hogy mivel szeretnétek behelyettesíteni, amit korábban írtatok. (Mert hozzászólásokat nem tisztem fordítani.)*


----------



## Encolpius

érdekes tudományos cikk itt.


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> érdekes tudományos cikk itt.


Elolvastam; nyilván nem lehet nem egyetérteni magával a cikk mondanivalójával, hogy t.i. a határozott névelő személynév előtt való használata nem hibás. Miért nem hibás? Egyszerűen azért, mert használják és manapság elterjedt. De van egy megjegyzésem: a cikk említi pl.  _A Pál utcai fiúk, A Kaffka Margit neve, _stb. példákat. Ezekben az esetekben a  névelő nem _magához a személynévhez_ tartózik, hiszen mondhatjuk azt is hogy pl. _A miskolci fiúk, _ _A kassai Margit neve - _annak ellénére, hogy (remélem ) senki se mondaná azt, hogy *_A Miskolcra utazom_" vagy *_A Kassáról származom ...  _

Említetted a _portugált _(bár vannak luzofón régiók, ahol ez a jelenség "még" nem elterjedt): hozzátenném a _katalánt _és egy-két _olasz/spanyol_ régiót is. A közös nevező az, hogy a határozott névelő létezése eleve nem zárja ki annak tulajdonnevekkel való használatát, tehát szerintem _a priori _ elvárható az _a Hanna/az Anna, la Anna, la Ana_, _la Anne,_ stb ... szerkezetek előfordulása konkrét nyelvtől függetlenül. A kérdés inkább az, hogy van-e még funkcionális értelme a névelőnek ezekben az esetekben a magyarban, vagy a névelő használata már szinte _kötelezővé_ kezd válni.

A válaszaitokból kiindulva úgy tűnik, hogy a mai magyarországi (nem csak pesti) köznyelvben mindinkább "grammatikalizálódni" látszik a névelő keresztnevekkel való használata. Megitélésem szerintem egyenlőre inkább tendenciáról van szó ("még" nem szabályról), különben ez a szál (= thread) sem létezne ... Viszont van egy kérdésem ezzel kapcsolatban: mi a helyzet a vezetéknevekkel?  (pl. "hol a Szabó/Kovács/Báthory ..." vagy inkább "hol van Szabó/Kovács/Báthory ..." )

P.S. Eddig semmilyen (általam ismert) nyelvben nem tapasztam a határozott névelő használatát városnevekkel kapcsolatban, pl: _*a Rómábol jövök, *vengo de la Roma, *vengo dalla Roma, *I come from the Rome, ....  _


----------



## KennyHun

Én sem találkoztam még a határozott névelő+városnév párosítással.

A vezetéknévvel kapcsolatos személyes tapasztalatom: mindkettőt használnám, de kicsit máshogy. Ha olyasvalakiről van szó, akit jól ismerek (pl. középiskolában rossz szokás szerint vezetéknevén nevezett volt osztálytárs esetén), akkor kiraknám a névelőt. Ha viszont véletlen valami általam kevésbé ismert személyről lenne szó, akkor nem. (Bár ez alapvetően valószínűtlen, mivel számomra valakit kizárólagosan a vezetéknevén nevezni, főleg ha nem vagyunk jó ismerettségben az illetővel, távolságtartó, sőt egyenesen udvariatlan.)

Szóval pl.
Képzeld, találkoztam tegnap a Szabóval. (Ha Szabót jól ismerem, és a kollektív tudatban ilyen néven volt jelen az egykori osztály- vagy munkaközösségben.)
viszont
Nem tudom, hova tűnt Liptai. (Ha felületes ismerettség, bár valószínűbb lenne, hogy a keresztnevét használnám, ha a helyzet megengedi. Ha nagyon formális a helyzet, akkor teljes név+cím.)


----------



## tomtombp

KennyHun said:


> Én sem találkoztam még a határozott névelő+városnév párosítással.
> 
> A vezetéknévvel kapcsolatos személyes tapasztalatom: mindkettőt használnám, de kicsit máshogy. Ha olyasvalakiről van szó, akit jól ismerek (pl. középiskolában rossz szokás szerint vezetéknevén nevezett volt osztálytárs esetén), akkor kiraknám a névelőt. Ha viszont véletlen valami általam kevésbé ismert személyről lenne szó, akkor nem. (Bár ez alapvetően valószínűtlen, mivel számomra valakit kizárólagosan a vezetéknevén nevezni, főleg ha nem vagyunk jó ismerettségben az illetővel, távolságtartó, sőt egyenesen udvariatlan.)
> 
> Szóval pl.
> Képzeld, találkoztam tegnap a Szabóval. (Ha Szabót jól ismerem, és a kollektív tudatban ilyen néven volt jelen az egykori osztály- vagy munkaközösségben.)
> viszont
> Nem tudom, hova tűnt Liptai. (Ha felületes ismerettség, bár valószínűbb lenne, hogy a keresztnevét használnám, ha a helyzet megengedi. Ha nagyon formális a helyzet, akkor teljes név+cím.)


Hasonló nálam is. A vezetéknevek elé viszont szinte mindig tennék névelőt, mert általában egy mindannyiunk által ismert konkrét személyről beszélünk, különben nem lehetne beazonosítani: "Hallottad mit mondott már megint a Trump?"
Helységnevek elé soha.


----------



## tomtombp

> Ha nagyon formális a helyzet, akkor teljes név+cím.)



Cím? Akkor már lehetne személyi ig. szám és anyja neve is. Csak nem valamilyen hivatalnok vagy?


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> ... A vezetéknevek elé viszont szinte mindig tennék névelőt ...


Érdekes ... Mármint nem maga a tény, hanem az, hogy _szinte mindig_. Nálam a normalitás névelő nélkül, névelőt kb. olyan  értelemben használok, mint a személynevek esetében  (lásd a #3 hozzászólásomat).


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Érdekes ... Mármint nem maga a tény, hanem az, hogy _szinte mindig_. Nálam a normalitás névelő nélkül, névelőt kb. olyan  értelemben használok, mint a személynevek esetében  (lásd a #3 hozzászólásomat).





AndrasBP said:


> E... jobban meggondolva mégsem, főleg ha az illető jelen van (ez nem szabályszerű, csak tapogatózom.) "Én nem tudom, (a) Péter tudja."


Ha  úgy beszélek valakiről, hogy jelen van, tényleg nekem is kevésbé hiányzik a névelő.



francisgranada said:


> Nekem a "Hol a Hanna?" talán inkább olyan helyzetet sugall, amikor türmetlenül várom Hannát, aki csak nem jön ... (fokozottabb változata: "Hol a fenébe' van ez a Hanna?" )



Ha nem onnan hiányzna, ahol keresem, akkor én is másképp fogalmaznék, viszont akkor is használnék névelőt: "Vajon hol lehet most a Hanna?" vagy "Vajon hol van most a Hanna?" de nem "Vajon hol a Hanna?"

Egyébként nekem a névelő nélküli változatok sem furcsák, csak valahogy én automatikusan odateszem élő beszédben, hangúlyozva, hogy az adott a személyről van szó, akiből csak egyetlen "példány" létezik.

Nem találok külöbséget a keresztnevek és a vezetéknevek között ebben a tekinteben, viszont én is ritkán használom önmagukban a vezetékneveket, főleg abból a célból, hogy utaljak valakire. Vagy csak keresztnév vagy teljes név. Lakcímet nem szoktam hozzátenni.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> Ha  úgy beszélek valakiről, hogy jelen van, tényleg nekem is kevésbé hiányzik a névelő.


Ezzel egyetértek.   





> ... akkor is használnék névelőt: "Vajon hol lehet most a Hanna?" vagy "Vajon hol van most a Hanna?" ....
> ... nekem a névelő nélküli változatok sem furcsák, csak valahogy én automatikusan odateszem élő beszédben ...
> ... én is ritkán használom önmagukban a vezetékneveket ...


Ez az ami számomra szokatlan ... Vagyis a névelő _automatikus _és nem _megkülönböztető _("disztinktív") használata. 





KennyHun said:


> ... Képzeld, találkoztam tegnap a Szabóval. (Ha Szabót jól ismerem, és a kollektív tudatban ilyen néven volt jelen az egykori osztály- vagy munkaközösségben.) ...


Ezzel is egyetértek.  Érdekes viszont, hogy te magad írod, hogy "Ha Szabót jól ismerem ..." és nem azt, hogy "Ha *a *Szabót jól ismerem ..."

Vélemenyém szerint a kérdés elméleti részét eléggé tisztáztuk, úgyhogy már csak egy kérésem volna hozzátok (hogy t.i. teljes képet alkothassak): a következő elképzelt (_ad hoc_) párbeszédben, hol használnátok névelőt a _Pista _személynév előtt? (stilisztikai szempontokat ne vegyetek figyelembe, a szöveg nyilván "túl van pistázva" , de ez a lényeg ...).

_- Szia. Nem tudod hol van Pista? Már két hónapja keresem Pistát, de sehol sem találom  ... Te se láttad Pistát az utóbbi időben? 
- Nem, de úgy tudom, hogy Pista vidékre költözött. Pista mindig szeretett volna vidéken élni, úgyhogy nem lepne meg, ha Pistával inkább valahol az erdőben találkoznánk és nem az utcán ... 
- Tényleg, Pista mindig vonzódott a természethez. Megpróbálom felhívni Pistát telefonon. Nem tudod véletlenül Pista mobil számát?
_


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> a következő elképzelt (_ad hoc_) párbeszédben, hol használnátok névelőt a _Pista _személynév előtt? (stilisztikai szempontokat ne vegyetek figyelembe, a szöveg nyilván "túl van pistázva" , de ez a lényeg ...).
> 
> _- Szia. Nem tudod hol van Pista? Már két hónapja keresem Pistát, de sehol sem találom  ... Te se láttad Pistát az utóbbi időben?
> - Nem, de úgy tudom, hogy Pista vidékre költözött. Pista mindig szeretett volna vidéken élni, úgyhogy nem lepne meg, ha Pistával inkább valahol az erdőben találkoznánk és nem az utcán ...
> - Tényleg, Pista mindig vonzódott a természethez. Megpróbálom felhívni Pistát telefonon. Nem tudod véletlenül Pista mobil számát?_



Nekem tulképp így is és úgy is jók. Magamtól szóban valószínűleg kitenném a névelőket. Ahova lehet, hogy nem tennék, az az a mondat, amelyik a Pistával kezdődik. "_Pista mindig szeretett volna vidéken élni..."_. Talán ez jelent valami kapaszkodót.

A "Nem tudod hol van Pista?" helyett az elején "Nem tudod mi van a Pistával?"-t használnék.


----------



## tomtombp

Miskolcon született és később Pécsen élő ismerősőm soha nem tesz névelőt a személynevek elé, a Pécsiekkel ellentétben, akik még a fővárosiaknál is jobban, mindenhova odateszik.


----------



## Zsanna

Spontán módon (és valószínűleg) én sem tennék névelőket a példamondataidban.
Ha névelővel látnám őket, annak egy kicsit más "íze" lenne, és nem mondhatnám, hogy igazán "kiművelt beszéd" benyomását tenné rám, de ez olyan mezsgyén mozog, amiből nagyon messzemenő következtetést nem lehet levonni pont amiatt, hogy annyiszor előfordul az élő beszédben.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> ... Magamtól szóban valószínűleg kitenném a névelőket ...


Főleg ez az, ami érdekel, vagyis a spontán használat. 





> Ahova lehet, hogy nem tennék, az az a mondat, amelyik a Pistával kezdődik. "_Pista mindig szeretett volna vidéken élni..." ... _


Ez érdekes ... (sejtem, hogy [valószínűleg] van rá magyarázat is). 





> Miskolcon született és később Pécsen élő ismerősőm soha nem tesz névelőt a személynevek elé ...


Ez is érdekes, bár nem meglepő (legalábbis számomra), mert - eddigi tapasztalataim alapján - más nyelvi jelenségek esetében is van hasonlóság/egyezés a (történelmi) borsodi és abaújmegyei  tájszólások (regionális nyelvváltozatok) között.  





Zsanna said:


> Spontán módon (és valószínűleg) én sem tennék névelőket a példamondataidban. Ha névelővel látnám őke, annak egy kicsit más "íze" lenne ...


Egyetértek (v. post #3).  





Encolpius said:


> Tell it to the Portuguese.


 Egy kicsit utánajártam ... Úgy tűnik, a portugál helyzet hasonlít a magyarra: a névelő használata nagyon elterjedt, de van egy-két régió, amelyre nem jellemző. Ugyanakkor, az irodalmi nyelvben  a névelőt nem használják személynevekkel, ami - gondolom -  nagyjából megfelel annak, amit Zsanna  "kiművelt beszéd"-nek nevez (post #27).


----------



## Zsanna

*Moderátori figyelmeztetés:
Nem érthető, hogy a portugál (és egyéb) nyelvek mennyiben segítenek az eredeti kérdés megválaszolásában. Kérlek titeket, hogy maradjunk a tárgynál.*


----------

